# Praying Mantis



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2015)

This guy came out of the flower bed this morning as I was watering. I think he wanted to know why it was raining while the sun was shining 


This was taken with my G1X MK II. Its really hard to get a good exposure, I only kept 3 of maybe 20 shots due to either focus or blown highlights. Both are severe crops.

I underexposed this one in post in order to see more detail

1/40 sec f/8 ISO 100







This one is does not have the exposure reduced as much.

1/50 sec f/8 ISO 100


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice! I love praying mantis'. I had one hitching a ride on my windshield wiper on my way to work today. He/She was colored like an oak tree. No pictures, but I was able to turn around and get it into my kid's bug house so they could take a look. If they didn't let it go, I'll see if I can get a picture up for you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 11, 2015)

They are pretty amazing creatures! A pair of them wandered into our yard last summer...




EOS 1D X, MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro @ ~3x, 1/250 s, f/14, ISO 400, MT-24EX




EOS 1D X, EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM, 1/160 s, f/11, ISO 6400


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 11, 2015)

One more, also with the 100L...


----------



## TheJock (Aug 11, 2015)

Outstanding shots guys!!
I guess the deed was done in your second image Neuro!!! ;D


----------

